

Instant Motivation - derekflanzraich
http://instamotivation.com

======
pavs
My personal fav: <http://minimotivation.com/>

------
jrogers65
This is brilliant. The irony is subtle but it's completely brilliant. "Do more
by reading quotes which might encourage you to do more instead of actually
doing more."

------
uberc
Fun. Would be nice to have a way to attribute the quotes, so you show quotes
from notable people. Sometimes a quote is inspiring for who says it as much as
for what it says.

------
mistercow
The HN title is incorrect; instantmotivation.com is a squatter. It should be
instamotivation.com

------
joshbert
I'm wondering if maybe by getting these kinds of instant motivation bursts
you're attacking a symptom instead of the problem.

------
james-fend
Thank you. This has become my one and only default homepage that I open up
starting each day.

------
Killah911
It repeats the same motivational messages, maybe it would be better if it just
ran out...

~~~
fourstar
The whole thing is a marketing gimmick anyway, since the OP runs the blog that
you go to when you click on "I'm motivated". It's probably like that by
design.

~~~
tedmiston
Funny you mention that. When I'm motivated, I just close it.

------
septerr
With so much inspiration floating around (and fixed to every wall in the
office), I find <http://www.despair.com/demotivators.html> refreshing.

------
EragonJ
Pretty cool idea to change background color with meaningful quotes! easy but
inspiring for lives!

maybe you can try to enhance it by adding more quotes and making the
relationship between quotes and colors.

------
shakeel_mohamed
Mind blowing! Last night I thought of building the same thing with user
submitted content. But, I was going to use the domain motivation.io (as in
input/output).

Great minds think alike, I suppose :)

------
Coko
My friend and I made something similar, for photographers:
<http://www.youknowyoureaphotographerwhen.com>

~~~
geekgirlweb
Nice!

Are the background images huge? They took a long time to load :(

~~~
Coko
The background images are user submitted, but we limit to 400kB to keep a good
quality, these are photographers after all ;)

------
muratmutlu
Does any know if there are any scripts/css around that could help me create
something like this? I'm more of a tinkerer than a coder

~~~
krapp
I was just thinking a hackernews userscript that tossed these up somewhere in
the layout might be good, given the audience. The core of it's just picking a
random quote from an array so it should be simple. You could select lines or
quotes from users and add them to the queue with LocalStorage or something.

 _I am now apparently working on this..._

~~~
muratmutlu
haha look forward to seeing it! Letme know when you get it up and running
@mutlu82

~~~
krapp
Since it looks like this is going to take a while (long long long after anyone
will care), here's where I am now:

<https://gist.github.com/4220255>

All it does is take a random quote from the array and stick it in an extra
table row, and there's a link that alerts text selected by the mouse (which is
currently pointless) and I need to do all the localstorage stuff but yeah.

------
shocks
Pretty cool.

Could be improved with a fading background and keeping the bottom links in the
same place when progressing. :)

------
sgt101
I like the colours - how do you come up with colours that look stylish like
these, but aren't garish or crude?

~~~
lcculhane
These colors are from Greatist's Brand Guidelines!

------
scottmagdalein
Very nice. Bookmarked! (I don't have many bookmarks, so this is a prestigious
position in my browser.)

------
yuxt
It would be good to have an API so it can be combined with Pomodoro widgets.

------
tferris
What font did you use?

~~~
Sodaware
It's the "Avenir" family of fonts.

